# I Needed a Laugh, This Was It



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought that was the definition of an accident. First you say it. Then you do it.


----------



## govols (Mar 26, 2007)

I had better turn around and pick some up.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2007)




----------

